# 1940 Huffman og lit tank bike



## Beads (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking for a very nice original complete 1940 Dayton lit tank mens bike. Please PM me or email me directly to blealess@telus.net. I am in the Pacific Northwest or will pay to have it shipped. 

Thanks Bill


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 19, 2018)

Be prepared to break out the BIG BOY wallet and join the club!:eek::eek::eek:

It doesn't hurt to aim high tho, you won't know until you try!

Good luck with your quest!

Nate


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 19, 2018)

Here's one. Not mine.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-lit-tank.127754/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here's one. Not mine.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-lit-tank.127754/



OP is looking for a "very nice original complete" bike. I don't think that will cut the mustard! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> OP is looking for a "very nice original complete" bike. I don't think that will cut the mustard! V/r Shawn




Right!


----------



## Beads (Mar 23, 2018)

Riding to the front......anyone? $$$$


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone have one? Finders fee $$$
My bike account is burning a hole in my Troxel!!!
Thanks Bill


----------



## RustyK (Mar 28, 2018)

Go get it!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-huffman-dayton-lit-tank.127559/


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

@brann.ty@verizon.net here's a lead for you.  Ty has couple and might sell for the right money


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> @brann.ty@verizon.net here's a lead for you.  Ty has couple and might sell for the right money




Thanks


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

RustyK said:


> Go get it!
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-huffman-dayton-lit-tank.127559/



Thanks and I did see this one. Just looking for one with nice original paint first.


----------



## RustyK (Mar 28, 2018)

Beads said:


> Thanks and I did see this one. Just looking for one with nice original paint first.




Ahhh didn't realize it was housepainted


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> @brann.ty@verizon.net here's a lead for you.  Ty has couple and might sell for the right money




Thanks again.....but no luck (


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

Beads said:


> Thanks again.....but no luck (



Worth a shot


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Worth a shot




Yes always worth a shot....but Ty has no lit tanks available.


----------



## Beads (Apr 3, 2018)

Beads said:


> Looking for a very nice original complete 1940 Dayton lit tank mens bike. Please PM me or email me directly to blealess@telus.net. I am in the Pacific Northwest or will pay to have it shipped.
> 
> Thanks Bill




Last chance to sell me your nice original Huffman!!!! Anyone??


----------



## Beads (Apr 8, 2018)

Found


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 8, 2018)

Beads said:


> Found




Nice let's see it!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 9, 2018)

Right side only.


----------



## Beads (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 785306 View attachment 785308 View attachment 785309 Right side only.




Thanks Mark but I was looking for a complete bike. If that is for sale I am sure it will sell fast if you post it.
Good luck and thanks Bill
Maybe I should buy it as a spare...you never know what could happen down the line.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 9, 2018)

Beads said:


> Thanks Mark but I was looking for a complete bike. If that is for sale I am sure it will sell fast if you post it.
> Good luck and thanks Bill
> Maybe I should buy it as a spare...you never know what could happen down the line.




Mark I have a rack for that tank or you have tank for me? I’ll call you tomorrow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Beads said:


> Thanks Mark but I was looking for a complete bike. If that is for sale I am sure it will sell fast if you post it.
> Good luck and thanks Bill
> Maybe I should buy it as a spare...you never know what could happen down the line.




That's what I did, bought a spare. But my spare is fiberglass.


----------



## Beads (Apr 23, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Nice let's see it!



Showed up today. Super well packed. Second picture is from the seller.


----------

